

Vanilla (Open Source Forums) Funding Announcement - andrewhyde
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/19/vanilla-forums-funding

======
petewarden
Vanilla is one of the companies that drove Brad Feld to push for a startup
visa. They're Canadians, would love to set up in the US, have investors, but
are blocked from doing so by the immigration system. There's a WSJ piece that
talks to Mark O'Sullivan about his situation if you want more:

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB126282269345218789.html?mod=...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB126282269345218789.html?mod=WSJ_Deals_LEFTTopNews)

------
SlyShy
I'm happy for them. I've thoroughly enjoyed using Vanilla for community based
sites I've run. They get usability more than the mainstream PHP forums.

------
AndrewWarner
Why don't they have a link on their homepage to their own forum?

Any HN'er want to link to their Vanilla Forum here?

------
ctingom
I wonder if Automattic would ever buy them. When you think about it, all of
those people with blogs need forums.

~~~
ionfish
Automattic have bbPress.

<http://bbpress.org/>

------
seiji
Why does it seem all forums are PHP based? Is "making a forum" the Hello World
of PHP?

Are there even any good non-PHP forums?

~~~
cookiecaper
Forums are PHP-based because everyone supports PHP deployment. Most people who
are going to run forum software don't have a lot of money for sophisticated
setups, or even a simple VPS, so you're generally stuck with whatever your
shared host provides. Very few shared hosts provide support for anything
besides PHP.

PHP, for all of its troubles, is still the easiest, cheapest, and fastest to
deploy, and for that reason will keep a strong foothold until something
matches or beats it in that area.

